# Condo wanted for long term rental



## mumofmany (May 1, 2010)

Hello, I am Karen

We hope to move to Penang within the next month or so and are looking for a high end part/full furnished Condo. 4/5 bedrooms, full sea view, good security and the usual pool/gym etc.

We are very interested in a place in the Cove, D block, anyone who has a place to rent or knows of a contact we would really appreciate it, we will be in Penang this Thursday for 3 days to hopefully find our dream place.

Thanks


----------

